# ariens st1028 vs ariens 8524



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Just looking for some advice and opinions on a couple blowers
There is a 1996 ariens st1028 model 924086
and a 2004 ariens 8524 
both look in great shape
the st1028 can get for around $350-$400
the 8524 can get for around $500

most of the arien prices in my area are on par to these machines as a few newer are $700 to $900

of the two in question what one would you go with if any?

ariens st1028

















ariens 8524


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

What kind of snow are you clearing, and how much? How much space do you have, where you'll store it? 

The 10hp 28", obviously, will likely let you clear faster. It will be bulkier and somewhat more awkward, though, including for storing it. The 1028 has a differential, per the manual, which helps a lot with maneuvering it. I love the diff on the 2 Ariens I've had. 

I don't know what the 8524 has, whether it has a diff. If it's the "Classic" model, then I suspect it might also have a differential. 

But the best machine choice for you will involve what you need to clear, what your storage situation is, etc.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

My answer depends on if the 8524 is a 924xxx or a 932xxx series. The 8.5 hp came in both. 

The 924xxx is fine since the motor is a single shaft
The 932xxx I would avoid since it is a 2 output shaft motor. Future engine replacement would be next to impossible.


----------

